# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Jak schudnąć ?

## Keyo321

Witam.
Mam 16 lat jestem mężczyzną. Waże 72kg przy wzroście 179 cm. Cwicze w pilkę 9 lat lecz ja w swoim ciele czuje sie bardzo źle. Chciałbym schudnąć conajmniej 5 kg w jak najszybszym tempie. Jakieś porady ? Jaka diete wybrać ? (jestem aktywny fizycznie)

----------


## przemo.rm

Brzmi jak prowokacja  :Smile:  72kg 179 i źle się czujesz we własnym ciele? Jeżeli przy takiej wadze masz jakimś cudem tkankę tłuszczową, którą chcesz zgubić, to wynika to z braku aktywności fizycznej. 
Polecam odpowiednia dietę na zbudowanie masy mieśniowej przez około 6 miesięcy w połączeniu z treningiem kardio i siłowym. Nastepnie przy odpowiedniej diecie redukcyjnej wypalenie tłuszczyku oczywiście również kardio/siłowy w innych proporcjach  :Smile:   Jezeli będziesz przy takim wzroście ważył 66 kg to będzie wyglądał jak szkielecik :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, z własnego doświadczenia polecam catering dietetyczny na odchudzanie. Zrzuciłam już 8 kg w ciągu 3 miesięcy. Nie mam za bardzo czasu na dużą aktywność fizyczną, a tutaj po prostu zdrowo się odżywiam i wiem ile spożywam kalorii każdego dnia. Ponadto jedzenie jest całkiem smaczne. No może z małymi wyjątkami. Szukałam jednak długo dobrego cateringu. Zmieniałam już kilkukrotnie. Na tę chwilę Dieti.pl jest chyba najlepsze. Korzystam od 2 tygodni i na razie nie mam ochoty zmieniać. Ktoś jeszcze z nich korzysta? A może polecicie lepszy?

----------


## avatarus081

Jak jeszcze schudniesz nie będziesz się już mieścił w wskaźniku BMI, a to na pewno negatywnie wpłynie na twoje zdrowie. Wyrzuć niezdrowe jedzenie a zamień ja na produkty wartościowe w białko i złożone węglowodany - na pewno poczujesz się lepiej!

----------


## kapitanka

jeśli postawisz na ‘szybka’ diete to duze prawopodobienstwo, ze kilogramy wroca ze zdrowoja sila. Zacznij się po prostu racjonalnie odżywiać: zadnych fasfoodow, mieso z indyka grillowane lub gotowane, duuuuzo warzyw. Do tego jedz salatki – fit and easy ma sysace i dobre salatki, poza tym u nich na stronie znajdziesz tez super przepisy an fit obiady fitandeasy.pl/pl/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Keyo321, Kapitanka ma rację - szybka utrata kg to gwarantowany efekt "dżo dżo". Jeżeli jestes osobą aktywną to może spróbuj koktajlewarzywne.pl Ja dużo chodzę szlakami i po górach - takie hobby i zdrowie w jednym. Początkowo próbowałam żeli energetycznych, batonów itp. ale po koktajlach czuję się dużo lepiej, a że są niskokaloryczne i pełne witamin idealnie nadają się dla osób które przy okazji dbania o siebie chcą zgubić zbędne kg.

----------


## Kamil00s

Z własnego doświadczenia polecam Therm Line Man skoro jesteś aktywny fizycznie efekty powinieneś uzyskać szybko.

----------


## KURSYZAWODOWE

Serdecznie zapraszamy na Kurs Dietetyki!

Naucz się dbać o własne zdrowie!

Terminy:
I- 18.09
II- 30.10

Czas trwania: 30 godzin dydaktycznych

System zajęć: od poniedziałku do piątku, 2 - 3 razy w tygodniu, w godzinach popołudniowych

Zagadnienia programowe:

Podstawy nauki o człowieku
Składniki odżywcze i ich znaczenie w żywieniu człowieka
Potrzeby energetyczne organizmu
Podstawowe składniki odżywcze
Obliczanie zapotrzebowania energetycznego
Bilans energetyczny
Klasyfikacja poszczególnych diet
Zasady racjonalnego odżywiania
Zasady planowania i układania jadłospisów indywidualnych i zbiorowych
Dostosowanie diety do płci, wieku, wykonywanej pracy
Układanie diet z zastosowaniem programu komputerowego

Informacje i zapisy:
Zapraszamy do naszej siedziby!
Łódź, ul. Rewolucji 1905r nr 65
pn - pt w godz. 9.00-18.00
tel. 887 204 200

----------


## simin

Przede wszystkim dieta - to 70% sukcesu  :Smile:  Ćwiczenia, bieganie, fitness  :Smile:  do wyboru do koloru.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja powiem tak zdesperowana i spłukana po licznych konsultacjach i dietach zakupiłam suplement Novoslim i okazało się że zrobił dużo więcej dobrego niż ta cała reszta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od 14 wrzesnia rusza ogólnopolska akcja Uwaga Nadwaga

W Naturhouse Kielce



Czy wiesz, że: 

22% uczniów Sp i gimnazjum ma nadwagę, 

49% Polek cierpi z powodu nadmiernej masy ciała,

64%mężczyzn w Polsce zmaga się z tym problemem. 


Czy ty też zmagasz się z takim problemem??


Nie zwlekaj!! Nadwaga może być przyczyną wielu groźnych chorób!!




Przyjdź do Naszego Centrum Dietetycznego *NATUR HOUSE w Kielcach na Placu Wolności 9 

lub zadzwoń 508 365 249.* 



Konsultacje oraz badanie jest *BEZPŁATNE!!* 



Badanie obejmuje:
-pomiar tkanki tłuszczowej i zatrzymanych płynów metabolicznych w organizmie
-postawienie diagnozy
-dobranie odpowiedniej metody leczenia



Możesz również zaprosić naszego eksperta ds. reedukacji żywieniowej do swojej szkoły lub zakładu pracy!. Serdecznie zapraszamy do kontaktu z nami pod nr tel.* 508365249 lub 41 344 1166*

----------


## Mojasąsiadka

Wczoraj kupiłam therm line fast,tak sąsiadka zachwala to spróbuję.Mówi że schudła 7 kg przez miesiąc,jest jakby szczuplejsza nigdy się jej nie przyglądałam,a pasowało by mi przez 2 miesiące schudnąć około 12kg na ślub przyjaciółki.A może macie inne sprawdzone sposoby jeszcze?

----------


## Łucznik

Ja diety nie stosuję żadnej bo nie ukrywam lubię dobrze zjeść.3 razy w tygodniu uczęszczam na basen a w pozostałe dni na siłownię.Tez stosuję ten Therm Line Man o którym pisał ktoś powyżej i ogólnie jestem z efektów zadowolony.Co zauważyłem z maja nadwaga miałem problem z poziomem testosteronu.Dzięki temu suplementowi poziom się ustabilizował.

----------


## Dyluś

Zrób najpierw odpowiednie badania żeby nie wpłynąć negatywnie na swój stan zdrowia.Ćwiczenia to nie są żarty i należy zadbać o swój organizm.Najlepszym badaniem jest GeneticLab dzięki,któremu wiesz na jaki wysiłek możesz sobie pozwolić oraz jaką dietę stosować.Mając pytania napisz na geneticlab.com a na pewno uzyskasz wszelkie odpowiedzi.

----------


## doktorx

Taka waga i wzrost to nie nadwaga. Możesz ew. mięsień zrobić a nie chudnąć.

----------


## medynar

Widać że ktoś chciał rozpocząć burzliwą rozmowę  :Wink:  taki wzrost i waga są odpowiednie

----------


## domek-anna

Hej,

ja właśnie się nad cateringiem zastanawiam. Pracuję w biurze i po 18:00 już nie mam siły na gotowanie więc zapycham się czymś co akurat jeszcze jest w barze pod blokiem. Ile średnio kosztuje taka przyjemność? Polecasz? Zastanawiam się nad pośrednictwem dietetyka. Co myślicie?

----------


## domek-anna

Hej,

ja właśnie się nad cateringiem zastanawiam. Pracuję w biurze i po 18:00 już nie mam siły na gotowanie więc zapycham się czymś co akurat jeszcze jest w barze pod blokiem. Ile średnio kosztuje taka przyjemność? Polecasz? Zastanawiam się nad pośrednictwem dietetyka. Co myślicie?

----------


## by_healthy_

Catering to wygodna opcja, ale przez to nie wiesz, co dokładnie trafia na Twój talerz ani nie jesteś w stanie sprawdzić skąd pochodzą produkty. Dlatego lepiej zamiast do pobliskiego baru, wybrać się na lokalny bazar po warzywa, do Kiszeczki po drób z wolnego wybiegu i samemu eksperymentować w kuchni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie myslales o dietetyku? On by Ci wszystko ułożył odpowiednio. mój mąż jak na własną rekę ulożył dietę to dostał zaparć i był bardzo słaby. Na zaparcia mu pomogł dicopeg ale by mieć siłę musiał wiecej jesc jak zaleciła dietetyczka

----------


## jonaszek

skontaktuj się z dietetykiem, on Ci doradzi co jadać, tutaj wspomniano kiedyś o tym suplemencie therm line man, zainteresuj się nim, popytaj dietetyka, sam brałem właśnie za propsem dietetyka, no i wiadomo ćwiczenia, pamiętaj by jadać bardzo regularnie, u mnie 7 posiłków dziennie, głównie ryż, kurczak, warzywa.

----------


## hannaK

stosowałam wiele diet jednak nie konsultowałam się z dietetykiem i to był chyba najgorszy błąd, bo wiadomo później efekt jojo. Teraz jestem od prawie 3 miesięcy na diecie paleo z dowozem diet4u i dzięki niej i wiadomo ćwiczeniom powoli chudnę jednak na wszytko potrzeba czasu. Jedzonko bardzo smaczne przyjeżdża do mnie każdego dnia z rana. Już nigdy nie wrócę do fast foodów!  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

najlepiej bez efektu jo jo a o niego nie trudno jak dieta jest zła, mało kaloryczna i zbyt nastawiona na szybkie odchudzanie na już. Kuzynka moja postawiła sobie cel schudnąć od stycznia do swiat wielkanocnych 15 kg i tak to robiła ze prawie w szpitalu wylądowała. O zaparciach nie wspomnę, bo miałam takie ze płakała mi do telefonu. Na całe szczescie dicopeg jej pomógł i jej przeszło. Nie kumam takie odchudzania. Ja jadam 5 posiłków, zmieniszyłam porcję, dołozyłam litr wody do tego co piłam dotychczas i już mam 3 kg mnie w 2 miesiace bez wyrzeczeń

----------


## dieta-4u.

Masz prawidłowe BMI. Jeśli jesteś niezadowolony ze swojej budowy ciała, to ewentualnie spróbuj wpłynąć na skład ciała - zwiększając masę mięśniową. Musisz wiedzieć, że zarówno nadwaga, jak i niedowaga nie są dla organizmu wskazane.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## hannaK

dokładnie, trzeba podchodzić z głową  :Smile:  Ja jeszcze zastanawiam się nad zrobieniem testu na predyspozycje sportowe ale muszę jeszcze poczytać o nim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla mnie  jedynym ratunkiem była dieta pudełkowa z dietbox-a z Warszawy.  Zamówiłam dla siebie dietę z wykluczeniem produktów zawierających gluten. Jestem na gluten uczulona i sam fakt, że nie muszę teraz śledzić etykietek jest dla mnie dużym ułatwieniem.

----------


## Cometa

Takie diety pudełkowe to może dobre rozwiązanie dla kogoś, kto ma do tego dostęp, ale nie każdy ma możliwość zamawiać - mam na myśli przede wszystkim mniejsze miejscowości. A problem nadwagi nie dotyczy tylko ludzi z dużych miast.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobry dietetyk to podstawa. Ja bardzo szybko schudłam i zdrowo a to jest najważniejsze.  Poszłam do dietetyka w  Wrocławskim Centrum Terapii Kręgosłupa i tam mają super dietetyka. Ustalono mi super smaczną diete. Jak by ktoś chciał to podaje namiar :Wyszyńskiego 116/2

----------


## tomiks

Na pewno zdrowe jedzenie duze ilości wody i aktywność fizyczna jest tu podstawą, nie można też za bardzo ograniczać kalorii, ja po takie zbyt drastycznej diecie leczyłam potem zaparcia dicopegiem 10g a waga wcale nie spadła,lepiej zapisać się na jakieś zajęcia bo one motywują do działania I włączyć lekkostrawną dietę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja odchudzałam się z dietetykiem w Med - expercie w Warszawie na Łukowskiej. Bardzo skuteczną dietę dostałam - 5 posiłków dziennie - zbilansowana dieta.

----------


## MartynaKa

Przede wszystkim musisz zmotywować się do odchudzania. Musisz znaleźć w sobie wewnętrzną motywację, bo bez tego żadna dieta ani inny program odchudzający nie zadziała. Metod motywacji jest całe mnóstwo, a każdy ma swój indywidualny sposób, który w jego przypadku jest skuteczny. Jeżeli masz słomiany zapał, warto skorzystać z pomocy specjalistów. W przypadku odchudzania dobrze sprawdza się coaching, który pomoże Ci odkryć sens odchudzania i wypracować w sobie pewne nawyki. Wiele ciekawostek na temat motywacji znajdziesz na blogu coachingowym BE-MASTER. Ale tak naprawdę musisz sam popracować nad sobą. Powodzenia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Motywacja jest ważna, ja się zmusiłam do odchudzaia bo mam wesele przyjaciólki i chcę schudnąć do sukienki, nie musze duzo ale parę kilogramów by pomogło, poopijam kilka razy dziennie herbatę slim plus big-active, dzięki niej łatwiej mi oprzeć się słodyczom i widzę że spalanie przyspieszyło  :Smile:

----------


## niezagubiona

Ja już miałam wiele podejść i do tej pory nie udało mi się tego zrobić, prawdopodobnie dlatego, że moim celem jest mała liczba kilogramów. Gdybym chciała zrzucić więcej, na pewno motywacja znalazłaby się gdzieś po drodze. U mnie największym problemem jest regularność posiłków - standardowych 5 po prostu nie mogę dopasować, będąc w pracy, bo zbyt krótkie odstępy czasu (wynoszące 2 h max.) pomiędzy jedzeniem bardzo szybko wywołują wzdęcia, wobec czego po obiedzie nie jem nic do powrotu do domu, czyli do jakiejś... 18. A to raczej nie sprzyja metabolizmowi, który zwykle miałam całkiem dobry. Muszę w końcu podjąć bardziej drastyczne kroki, żeby tkanka mięśniowa zdobyta na treningach była lepiej widoczna.

----------


## Carla

Ja łączę dietę i ćwiczenia. Powoli waga drgnęła, a dla lepszych efektów zaczęłam popijać smoothie z dodatkiem colonu slim. Zauważyłam, że mam lepsze trawienie no i nie podjadam.  :Smile:

----------


## sajrinka

Ja od około miesiąca odchudzam swojego męża i sama przez ten czas schudłam około 5 kg :P Może warto upiec dwie pieczenie przy jednym ogniu?  :Wink:

----------


## korney007

W Twim wieku organizm sie jeszcze normuje. Rosniesz, rozwijasz sie, dojrzewasz, jeszcze wszystko moze sie zmienic.Najwaniejsze to jest pelnowartociowe, zdrowe posilki i aktywnosc fizyczna,

----------


## kurkuma

ja po ciąży wdrażam dietę opracowaną przez dietetyka. Chcę jak najszybciej wrócic do swojej wagi, ale wiadomo że chcę też zrobić to rozsądnie. Dietetyk opracował mi plan żywieniowy i polecił zacząć od oczyszenia jelit ze zbędnych toksyn, które je ograniczają za pomoca kilkudniowego detoksu kuracją dicopeg 10g Naprawde fajnie dziala takie oczyszczenie - po samym detoksie czułam się lżejsza o kilka kg ;p

----------


## sajrinka

> ja po ciąży wdrażam dietę opracowaną przez dietetyka. Chcę jak najszybciej wrócic do swojej wagi, ale wiadomo że chcę też zrobić to rozsądnie. Dietetyk opracował mi plan żywieniowy i polecił zacząć od oczyszenia jelit ze zbędnych toksyn, które je ograniczają za pomoca kilkudniowego detoksu kuracją dicopeg 10g Naprawde fajnie dziala takie oczyszczenie - po samym detoksie czułam się lżejsza o kilka kg ;p


Też uważam, że najważniejsze to konsultacja z dietetykiem. Chociaż dziwne wydają mi się wszelkie zalecenia dotyczące oczyszczania... Ale nie jestem ekspertem w końcu.  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja byłam kiedyś u dietetyka i rozpisał mi dietę.... wszystko ładnie pięknie ale ja nienawidzę gotować....Mam pracę, w której jestem praktycznie "24 h".... nooo.... może przesadziłam ale 12 godzin to na bank. Jedyne o czym mażę jak wracam to iść spać a nie spać nad garami i gotować. Zamówiłam dietę pudełkową z dietbox - znalazłam ich w necie na stronie dietbox.pl. Bardzo smaczne i ciekawe dania....zawszę moge liczyć na coś słodkiego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja raz byłam u dietetyka i rozpisał mi fajną dietke ale....ja nienawidzę gotowa. Co zabrałam sie za gotowanie to okazało się, że zawsze mi czegoś brakuję a tu czas, czas, czas....zawsze byłam spóźniona. Zdecydowałam się na catering dietetyczny z dietbox. Moja koleżanka w pracy zawsze sobie coś przynosiła a jak miała coś słodkiego to zawsze kusiła tym zapachem.  Zamówiła sobie tą dietkę i teraz razem wcinamy.

----------


## Centrum Pożyczek

Nie chcę powiedzieć że dietetyk to podstawa, no ale nie da się ukryć, że jak ktoś naprawdę myśli o skutecznym odchudzaniu, to warto udać się do dietetyka

----------


## Aga001

Jestem w podobnym wieku do ciebie i miałam podobny problem. Próbowałam różnych diet, lecz nic nie pomagało. Problemem również był taki, że nienawidzę gotować. A moje próby przyrządzenia jakiejkolwiek potrawy kończyły się niepowodzeniem. Poprzez moją dobra koleżankę poznałam catering dietetyczny, czyli jedzenie na dowóz. Z racji, że mieszkam na Śląsku wybrałam firmę MasterDieta, ze względu na to, że dowóz obowiązuje w całym województwie. Polecam serdecznie pomogło mi to schudnąć i z dodatkową pomocą ćwiczeń osiągnęłam wymarzoną sylwetkę.

----------


## Elwira15

zanim zastosuje sie jakąś dietę ,to najpierw powinno się wybrać do jakiegoś dietetyka , trenera personalnego , który najpierw przeprowadzi nam badania , a potem dopasuje  odpowiedni plan treningowy czy jadłospis . Ja tak np miałam , jak wybrałam się do trenera personalnego w moim mieście w Białymstoku do pani Katarzyny Gryko . Dzięki niej schudłam już 5 kg  :Wink:

----------


## yoasia20

Powiem Ci, że ja dzięki artykułom ze strony Adamed.Expert między innymi tych o zdrowym odżywianiu oraz skutecznym odchudzaniu przeszłam wielką metamorfozę. W rok czasu nauczyłam się odpowiednio łączyć posiłki i zmotywowałam się do ćwiczeń. Schudłam z 83kg do 65 i mam plan zbić jeszcze 5kg! Motywacja i do roboty dziewczyny zycie jest za krotkie na bycie grubym !!!

----------


## bibitka

ooo gratulacje z 83 kg na 65 jest róznica ja też zaczęłam ćwiczyc i zdrowo się odżywiać w sumie to też dziięki adamed expert dostałam motywację teraz wiem co i jak jeść żeby efekty były widoczne naprawdę mam nadzieję że i ja tyle schudnę pozdrawiam

----------


## lancori

ja sie bardzo zmotywowalam ostatnio chce schudnac dla chlopaka i przede wszystkim dla siebie dosyc tych wymowek zapisalam sie na basen jezdze czesciej na rowerze i biegam. W sklepie ichemia kupilam sobie berberyne, ktora wspiera procesy spalania tkanki tluszczowej (jest to bezpieczne bo oparte na naturalnych skladnikach) i malymi kroczkami zmierzam po swoje!  :Smile:

----------


## zuzanka1

Grunt to dobra motywacja i siły do zmiany swojego życia będą. Każdemu może się udać.

----------


## malanadiecie

zuzanka1 skąd wziąć tą motywację i siły. Ja już nie daję rady...

----------


## zuzanka1

malanadiecie 
Ja sobie zawsze przypominam, dlaczego chcę coś osiągnąć. I głównie robię to dla siebie. Dla dobrego samopoczucia, zdrowia, wyglądu. Wyobrażam sobie wakacje, na których mogę bez wstydu włożyć bikini.  :Big Grin:  To moje lekarstwo na chwile zwątpienia.

----------


## zuzanka1

malanadiecie 
Ja sobie zawsze przypominam, dlaczego chcę coś osiągnąć. I głównie robię to dla siebie. Dla dobrego samopoczucia, zdrowia, wyglądu. Wyobrażam sobie wakacje, na których mogę bez wstydu włożyć bikini.  :Big Grin:  To moje lekarstwo na chwile zwątpienia.

----------


## malanadiecie

Niby masz rację, ale to nie jest takie proste, gdy uśmiecha się do ciebie czekolada i tort. XD

----------


## zuzanka1

Ja znalazłam coś czym można zastąpić słodycze. Przynajmniej spróbować. Np. batony od JUICE PLUS+. Może to by ci pomogło. Jest jeszcze wiele innych produktów tej firmy i polecam wszystkie. Przyjaciółka też stosuje. Nie mogę wstawić tu linku do ich strony ale łatwo ją znajdziesz w Google. Wpisz po prostu zamów Juice Plus od przedstawiciela regionalnego i wejdź w pierwszą pozycję wyszukiwania.

----------


## malanadiecie

@zuzanka1 wiele jest takich cudownych produktów. Chciałabym, żeby one działały, ale boję się spróbować. Może teraz powinnam spróbować??????

----------


## zuzanka1

Co ci szkodzi spróbować? A myślę, że będziesz zadowolona.  :Smile:  Tak jak wiele innych dziewczyn. Nic nie ryzykujesz a możesz sobie tylko pomóc.  :Smile:

----------


## malanadiecie

Znam dziewczyny, które biorą tego typu specyfiki i mówią, że działa. Może mi też się to przyda. Dzięki zuzanka1. :*

----------


## zuzanka1

spoko! Powodzenia!

----------


## Anka89

ja tez bardzo chorowałam na słodycze. regularna wizyta u dietetyka nauczyła mnie po prostu szukania zastepnikow. i tak w tej chwili takie batoniki robie sama z domowej granoli i na bazie miodu. wczesniej weekend bez czekolady byl weekendem straconym, co konczylo sie zazwyczaj problemami z wyproznianiem... a po zjedzeniu calej tabliczki czekolady na raz czulam sie naprawde fatalnie. zawsze ratowal dicopeg 10g. ostatecznie kompletna zmiana nawyków żywieniowych wyeliminowala zaparcia i wzdecia po ciezkich posiłkach

----------


## Justynagod

Według mnie najlepszą metodą na odchudzanie jest poznanie swojego organizmu i jego indywidualnych zapotrzebowań. Do takiego spadku kilogramów w bezpieczny sposób trzeba podejść indywidualnie. Bo przecież nikt z nas nie ma takiego samego organizmu. Przy pomocy badania genetycznego, można schudnąć. Też mi się wydawało to absurdalne więc próbowałam sama. Stosowałam diety, które zawsze były obarczone jo-jo, no i suplementy, które są nieskuteczne a z motywacją do diety bywa różnie. Każdy suplement kosztował mnie dwa razy drożej niż cena na opakowaniu ponieważ skutki uboczne o których nie mówi się zupełnie nic mogą zrujnować zdrowie a jest ono bezcenne. Po długim długim czasie postanowiłam powrócić do tematu badania genetycznego. Trafiłam do specjalistów, którzy zalecili realizację takiego badania. Wynik był po 4 tygodniach. Zdefiniował moje nietolerancje pokarmowe i odstawiłam wszystkie produkty, które powodowały problemy z moją przemianą materii. Dzięki temu udało mi się schudnąć i wcale nie było to obarczone wyrzeczeniami . Sukces tkwi w poznaniu przyczyny tycia i jej wyeliminowanu a nie skupianiu się na objawie czyli dodatkowych kilogramach. Pani Dietetyk opracowała indywidualny plan żywieniowy na podstawie wyników badań. Na dodatek na postawie badania określone zostały predyspozycje sportowe więc trening również został skomponowany pod mój organizm. i waga wskazuje już -13kg. Mój sukces zawdzięczam Fundacji Medycyny Stylu Życia. Każda osoba, która się do nich zgłasza zostaje otoczona bardzo indywidualną opieką. Serio. Jestem żywym dowodem na to że są skuteczni. Polecam to absolutnie każdemu. Kontaktować się można pod numerem 22 307 90 61! Spróbujcie się chociaż zapoznać z formą tej pomocy bo to nic nie kosztuje .

----------


## Elizka001

Pierwszym krokiem do schudnięcia jest motywacja. Nie powiem, żebym miała dużą nadwagę, ale oponki na brzuchu się pojawiły i przez długi czas nie mogłam się zebrać, aby je zlikwidować. Na początku ograniczyłam słodycze i smażone rzeczy oraz całkowicie wyeliminowałam napoje gazowane. Następnie weszły ćwiczenia co najmniej trzy razy w tygodniu. Po 2-3 miesiącach zaczął być widoczny efekt, a ja sama zaczęłam lepiej się czuć :Smile:

----------


## Pacjentka92

Najważniejsze jest zdrowe odżywianie, no i oczywiście aktywność fizyczna. Ja zaczynałam od szybkich spacerów. Bardzo pomaga mi też catering dietetyczny Macro Bios Bar, bo nie mam czasu na głowienie się i gotowanie zdrowego jedzenia, a tu mam gotowe. Schudłam 5 kg w miesiąc, myślę, że to tak akurat.

----------


## Bordka

trzeba zmienić nastawienie i nawyki żywieniowe. i wiedzieć ile potrzebujemy kcal na co dzień - tak żeby nie przekraczać danej kaloryki....no i np mi bardzo w tym pomogła Pani Katarzyna Gryko - rozpisała mi dietę, smaczne posiłki, przekazała plany treningowe...no sam fakt że muszę co tydzień wysyłać jej rozpiskę mocno mnie motywuje!

----------


## LutowaPanna

ja polecam wizytę u dietetyka który ustali super dietę i zapisanie się na siłownię, dodatkowo dietetyk polecił mi dicopeg 10g który reguluje pracę jelit i pomaga schudnąc

----------


## Ernest Wojciech

Niektórym do schudnięcia wystarczy zmiana nawyków żywieniowych. Ja mam swój ulubiony sklep internetowy king of juice, w którym kupuje zdrowe przekąski i koktajle. Dzięki nim nie objadam się niezdrowymi słodyczami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jasne, że tak ja zmieniłam swoje nawyki żywieniowe i nauczyłam się jeść regularnie z pomocą diety pudełkowej z dietox. Pięć razy w tygodniu mam pod drzwi super jedzonko rozpisane godzinowo.

----------


## Zuzkaaa

U mnie opcja cateringu też się świetnie sprawdza. Postawiłam na Wygodną Dietę- bardzo polubiłam ich kuchnię, jedzenie jest smaczne, zdrowe i syte, więc nie chodzę głodna i nie podjadam i z tego się ciesze najbardziej! Oprócz tego jem regularnie a wolny czas, który zyskałam dzięki temu że nie muszę gotować przeznaczam na ćwiczenia :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

polecam suplement diety Fitatten. Pomaga w spadku wagi poprzez blokowanie wchłaniania tłuszczy, blokuje łaknienie. Powoduje szybki spadek wagi. U mnie udało się schudnąc 12kg.

----------


## Tees

70% sukcesu zleży od tego co się je, czasem wystarczy obliczyć wskaźnik BMR (zapotrzebowania kalorycznego, w necie jest sporo kalkulatorów) dzięki temu orientacyjnie wiemy ile potrzebujemy dziennie kalorii, od nich trzeba odjąć
 np 50-100 kcal by mieć ujemny bilans i tracić wagę, niektóre z automatu odliczają kalorie by wyjść na ujemnym ale zdrowym bilansie, a nie dostać efektu jojo. no i ruch, wiadomo im więcej tym lepiej, waga wagą, nie zapominajmy o kondycji  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tees

70% sukcesu zleży od tego co się je, czasem wystarczy obliczyć wskaźnik BMR (zapotrzebowania kalorycznego, w necie jest sporo kalkulatorów) dzięki temu orientacyjnie wiemy ile potrzebujemy dziennie kalorii, od nich trzeba odjąć
 np 50-100 kcal by mieć ujemny bilans i tracić wagę, niektóre z automatu odliczają kalorie by wyjść na ujemnym ale zdrowym bilansie, a nie dostać efektu jojo. no i ruch, wiadomo im więcej tym lepiej, waga wagą, nie zapominajmy o kondycji  :Big Grin:

----------


## kwame

Tak jak samochody z różnymi silnikami spalają różną ilość paliwa na 100km, tak różni ludzie potrzebują różnej ilości energii w ciągu dnia. Uwarunkowane jest to zarówno biologicznie (wzrost, budowa/masa ciała) jak i przez aktywność fizyczną. W odchudzaniu chodzi o to, aby organizmowi dostarczyć mniej energii niż potrzebuje w ciągu dnia. Jednostką energii jest kilokaloria (kcal). Zapotrzebowanie na energię można albo znaleźć na różnych stronach albo wyliczyć kalkulatorem BMR. Decyduje płeć, masa, wzrost i wiek. Jeżeli przykładowo jesteś mężczyzną i twoje zapotrzebowanie na energię wynosi 2800kcal dziennie, to na diecie 1800kcal masz niedobór 1000kcal. Organizm, aby funkcjonować sięga  do zapasów, czyli zaczyna pobierać energię zmagazynowaną w tkance tłuszczowej. W ten sposób się chudnie. Mówi się, że 1kg to około 7000kcal, czyli w wyżej wymienionym przypadku mężczyzna schudnie kilogram tygodniowo. Nie jest to reguła, poza tym na początku odcudzania tracimy inne rzeczy niż tłuszcz (między innymi wodę) dlatego przez pierwsze dni waga może zmienić się nawet o +/- 2 kg. Należy pamiętać, aby ważyć się regularnie o stałej porze (najlepiej rano po przebudzeniu i w samych majtkach). Ja akurat nie polecam traktowania wagi jako kontroli odchudzania, bo dużo ważniejsze są rozmiary, czyli obwód poszczególnych partii ciała. Waga potrafi kłamać i zniechęcać, podczas gdy wszystko zmierza w dobrym kierunku. Trzeba tak sobie ułożyć dietę żeby miesięcznie chudnąć około 4-5kg. Od razu mówię, że głodówki typu 1000kcal dziennie kończą się źle. Po pierwsze niedobory składników odżywczych, po drugie rozwalisz sobie przemianę materii i po powrocie do normalnego jedzenia szybko wrócisz do poprzedniej wagi. Moje zapotrzebowanie wynosi 3000kcal i dietę mam 1800-2000kcal w zależności od dnia, co i tak jest za mało, bo powinno być koło 2200kcal. Gdy już osiągniemy upragnione wymiary/wagę, to trzeba stopniowo zwiększać ilość spożywanych dziennie kalorii, aby dojść do takiej wartości, która powoduje, że utrzymamy stałą wagę, czyli ani nie przytyjemy, ani nie będziemy już dalej chudnąć. Przykładowo ja bym zwiększał w pierwszym tygodniu z 1800 na 2000, w drugim z 2000 na 2200 i tak dalej, aż do 3000 dziennie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja byłam zawsze na przeróżnych dietach i zawsze powracałam z nadwyżką wagową.  Postanowiłam dać sobie jeszcze jedną szanse i wykupiłam pakiet  na dietę pudełkową z dietbox-a.  Teraz mam od poniedziałku do piątku prosto pod drzwi 5 posiłków rozpisanych na cały dzień. Wybrałam opcję standardową a z tego co widziałam w ich ofercie mają opcję dla osób uczulonych na gluten, laktozę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja wolę sama dbać o to co jem. Oczywiście w mojej diecie jest dużo owoców i warzyw i mimo tego że są one zdrowe to doskwierają mi wzdęcia jak zjem za dużo truskawek czy malin. Wcześniej się z tym męczyłam, ale odkąd znalazłąm dicopeg 10g to już nie muszę się martwić o jakieś problemy trawienne

----------


## Alg-Borje

Przede wszystkim nie stosujmy tzw. diet cud, należy postawić za to na pełnowartościowe menu i jeść regularnie. W walce z nadwagą można się wspomóc Algmiol, czyli mączką z morskich alg brunatnych. Dzięki nim liczba przyjmowanych kalorii spada, gdyż tłuszcze i cukry wchłaniane są w mniejszym stopniu. Poza tym stymulują spalanie tkanki tłuszczowej.

Algmiol - Algi w proszku (drobno zmielone) ALG-BORJE POLSKA - Algi morskie

----------


## karolberN

poza sportem i dieta fajna opcja jest przy smazeniu uzywanie oleju kokosowego zamiast zwyklego rzepakowego, sporo tluszczyku mniej a my duzo na tym zyskamy, warto pomyslec tez o witaminach ale to troszke trzeba poczytac :Smile: , na ichemia.pl fajny wybor masz, nie przeplacisz jak w rossmanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam dość samowolki dietetycznej i postanowiłam, że oddam się w ręce dobrego dietetyka.  Jestem z warszawy i poszukałam takiego do którego nie będe jechała przez pół warszawy. Wybrałam dietetyka  z przychodni med expert na ulicy Łukowskiej 17. Bardzo miła Pani zbadał mnie, zważyła, zmierzyła i rozpisała dietę. Teraz jestem po 2 mc o schudłam już 8 kilo.

----------


## Emememska

Zacząć dbać o siebie, i to nie tak powierzchownie, ale gruntownie, czyli wyeliminować złe nawyki, ćwiczyć i dobrze jesć. Na początek nawet jak nie mamy czasu ani pomysłu na gotowanie to można spokojnie zamówić dietę pudełkową, np. z Dietbox. Wtedy mamy prostą drogę do tego, aby tracić zbędne kilogramy.

----------


## Benari

Szczerze powiedziawszy to aby schudnąć jedynym sposobem na sukces jest zdrowe odżywanie trening trening i jeszcze raz trening można do tego dołączyć suplementacje jednak na własną rękę nie radzę tego robić. Sporo fajnych artykułów na temat odchudzania jest na stronie Adamed.Expert i polecam w wolnych chwilach ich lekture jeśli naprawde Wam zalezy na pieknej sylwetce  :Smile:

----------


## buenoo

Masz rację, że tylko zdrowy tryb życia tzn. aktywny czyli trening i dieta pozwoli osiągnąć dobrą sylwetkę i co do suplementacji to tez się zgadzam, ze jest potrzebna i od siebie polecam suplement diety Shape Up znacznie mi pomógł w walce z kilogramami i po półtorej miesiąca schudłam około 9kg do celu zostało mi jeszcze tylko kilka trzymajcie za mnie kciuki!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja sporo schudłam na diecie i jak ćwiczyłam ale cellulit, niestety jak był tak jest, nie umiem na niego patrzec, i zapisałam się na lipolizę laserowa do kliniki mediart clinic w Poznaniu, moja siostra tez tam była i jej ciało wyglada bez cellulitu teraz nieziemsko !

----------


## truskawka12

moim zdaniem w odchudzaniu najważniejsza jest zbilansowana dieta, może zapytaj w tej kwestii o poradę jakiegoś specjalistę - dietetyka. Poza tym ważna jest także aktywność fizyczna, ale skoro grasz w piłkę, to ten punkt masz już "zaliczony"  :Smile:  No i oczywiście nie zapominaj o odpowiednim nawadnianiu organizmu.  :Smile:

----------


## krystiano

Dieta plus ruch to podstawa. Przy ograniczaniu kalorii warto wspomagać się takimi aplikacjami jak tutaj macie dieta17.pl można fajnie sprawdzac kaloryczność produktów i je podliczać..

----------


## beszal

Ja wziąłem się za siebie jakiś czas temu i powoli małymi kroczkami osiągam swój cel już schudłem 3kg, ale jeszcze sporo zostało. Dużo porad na temat zdrowego żywienia znalazłem na stronie Adamed.Expert i jezeli macie wolna chwile to polecam sobie wejsc i poczytac  :Smile:

----------


## Konopie i Zdrowie

Polecam olejki CBD, gdyż zawarty w nich kannabidiol stymuluje geny i proteiny, które zwiększają rozkład i utlenianie tłuszczu. Zwiększa liczbę i aktywność mitochondriów, dzięki czemu organizm łatwiej spala kalorie. Poza tym CBD zmniejsza ekspresję białek, które zaangażowane są w lipogenezę (wytwarzanie komórek tłuszczowych).

https://konopieizdrowie.pl/CBD

----------


## Yovusia

Z tym odchudzaniem jest taka sytuacja, że bez wysiłku i ruchu nie schudniemy. Sama doskonale o tym wiem oprócz suplementu diety Shape Up mam ułożoną dobrze zbilansowaną dietę i się jej trzymam powoli już widać pierwsze efekty mam nadzieję, że w tym wytrwam i sylwetka będzie idealna na wakacje  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dieta, dieta i jeszcze raz ćwiczenia. Inaczej to nie życzę jakiś spektakularnych efektów. Ale też nie można jakiś drastycznych diet stosować, bo można sobie zaburzyć tylko funkjonowanie flory jelitowej, a wiadomo że później będą nas czekać nie miłe sytuacje m.in. zaparcia. JAk u mnie występowały takie zaburzenia to zaczęłam przyjmować Intestę. Ona bardzo pomaga w takich sytuacjach bo wspomaga procesy fizjologiczne u podłoża występowania choroby.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dieta, dieta i jeszcze raz ćwiczenia. Inaczej to nie życzę jakiś spektakularnych efektów. Ale też nie można jakiś drastycznych diet stosować, bo można sobie zaburzyć tylko funkjonowanie flory jelitowej, a wiadomo że później będą nas czekać nie miłe sytuacje m.in. Zaparcia. Jak u mnie występowały takie zaburzenia to zaczęłam przyjmować intestę. Ona bardzo pomaga w takich sytuacjach bo wspomaga procesy fizjologiczne u podłoża występowania choroby.


 schudnąć można i to szybko tylko zeby nie było efekty jojo ale wazne tez jest zdrowe odżywianie wspomagać się dobranymi suplementami i dobierać je z głową dobrym preparatem jest s.o.s skin jak chudniesz zeby nie mieć obwisłaj skóry

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dieta, dieta i jeszcze raz ćwiczenia. Inaczej to nie życzę jakiś spektakularnych efektów. Ale też nie można jakiś drastycznych diet stosować, bo można sobie zaburzyć tylko funkjonowanie flory jelitowej, a wiadomo że później będą nas czekać nie miłe sytuacje m.in. Zaparcia. Jak u mnie występowały takie zaburzenia to zaczęłam przyjmować intestę. Ona bardzo pomaga w takich sytuacjach bo wspomaga procesy fizjologiczne u podłoża występowania choroby.


 schudnąć można i to szybko tylko zeby nie było efekty jojo ale wazne tez jest zdrowe odżywianie wspomagać się dobranymi suplementami i dobierać je z głową dobrym preparatem jest s.o.s skin jak chudniesz zeby nie mieć obwisłaj skóry

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przede wszystkim zdrowe i regularne posiłki , a do tego ruch! Ja akurat za silownia ani cwiczeniami w domu nie przepadam, wiec zdecydowalam sie na taniec w royal dance center  :Smile:  Nie dosc ze schudlam, to jakie miesnie wyrobilam przez te pol roku!

----------


## mborowikowy

zdrowy tryb życia to klucz do sukcesu, do figury, zdrowia i dobrego humoru

----------


## nineczka

Zgadza się, zdrowa dieta i ruch, picie dużej ilości wody to podstawa, ale nei zaszkodzi wspomóc się jakimiś suplementami. Ja wierzę w moc błonnika,  aloesu, chromu i je stosuję a dodatkowo z tym mam jeszcze koktajle białkowe, które wypijam zamiast kolacji i efekt jest  :Smile:  Wszystko kupuję w zestawie, nazywa się Forever FIT F15 Lite Ultra Vanilia (jest też czekolada), kupuję online w sklepie Piękne Ciało. Mają tam też masę rzeczy z aloesu, kosmetyki i wspomniany aloes do picia, najlepszy jest ten z sokiem z żurawin.

----------


## malamiii

A próbowałeś może jakichś wspomagaczy? Oczywiście chodzi mi o takie naturalne na bazie roślin np na grinday jest suplement na spalanie tkanki tłuszczowej ShapeUp jest stworzony na bazie roślin także na pewno nie zaszkodzi a naprawdę może pomóc.

----------


## Serduszko91

zamienić niezdrowe na zdrowe, jeść dużo zieleniny i warzyw, pić dużo wody z jakimś dodatkiem typu cytryna, pieprz cayenne..

----------


## Szpital Pulsmed

Osobom, które przez długi czas, bezskutecznie walczą z otyłością, proponujemy balon żołądkowy. Leczenie tą metodą, dzięki której zmniejsza się łaknienie i wzbudzone zostaje uczucie sytości, wdrożyliśmy jako pierwsi w kraju.

Balon żołądkowy - Klinika Transplantacji Tkanki Tłuszczowej i Komórek Macierzystych

----------


## jelenka

Na pewno potrzebna jest duża ilość ruchu, a do tego warto wprowadzić dietę opartą o wszystkie niezbędne organizmowi składniki. Trzeba pamiętać o niedoborach witaminowych i ich uzupełnianiu. Polecam witaminy naturalne, które pomagają przy diecie, zwłaszcza witamina C, która jest naturalnym spalaczem tłuszczu.

----------


## kuebron

oprocz treningu bardzo wazna jest dieta bez tego moim zdaniem nie da sie osiagnac wymarzonej sylwetki. Sporo na temat zywienia dowiedzialem sie ze strony Adamed.Expert sporo artykulow ich czytalem i wyciagalem wnioski zmienilem nawyki zywieniowe i powoli, powoli do przodu coraz lepiej wygladam ale powtarzam oprocz treningu dieta dieta i jeszcze raz dieta!

----------


## damazogrodu

Brałam czasami podczas treningów suplementy na szybsze spalanie tkanki tłuszczowej ale to zawsze naturalne np na grinday.com są bardzo fajne naturalne suplementy polecam zajrzeć. Nie warto kupować czegoś nieznanego, może naprawdę zaszkodzić.

----------


## Zocha12

Na pewno na pierwszym miejscu zdrowa dieta i sport to jest najlepsza metoda walki z otyłością. Na chwilę obecną mogę Ci również polecić naturalny suplement wspomagający odchudzanie ShapeUp, jest bezpieczny dla organizmu także bez problemu możesz go z ,,głową" oczywiście zażywać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobry zabieg na wymodelowanie sylwetki u ujędrnienie skóry to Lipodermologia, to masaż wykorzystujący podciśnienie. U mnie się sprawdza, na zabiegi chodzę do  Day Spa Dermalogica w Zielonej Górze  dermalogica.zgora.pl  Fajny salon, mają sporo dobrych zabiegów. Ja korzystam z czego się da i na co mi budżet pozwoli by latem wyglądać jak człowiek  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli chcesz szybko schudnąć to efekt jojo masz murowany. Może wizyta u dobrego dietetyka? Poszukaj na ranking.abcZdrowie.pl tam jest wielu specjalistów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przede wszystkim, powinnaś zrobić sobie analizę składu ciała oraz wybrać się na konsultację do dietetyka. Wychodzę z założenia, że żeby schudnąć trzeba jeść… może wydawać się to absurdalne ale nasz organizm potrzebuje określonej ilości kalorii, żebyśmy mogili zdrowo chudnąć Zanim trafiłam do Centrum Zdrowej Skóry jadłam ok 900 kcal dziennie, czasami nawet potrafiłam nie jeść cały dzień a nie schudłam ani grama, potem doszło do tego, że zaczęłam tyć cokolwiek bym nie zjadła. Dopiero w CZS pomogli mi odbudować metabolizm.

----------


## Malinka115

Jeżeli ktoś właśnie jest z Warszawy to polecam trenera personalnego z Victorybody victorybody.pl. Trening EMS (elektrostymuacja). Dużo praktyczniejsze rozwiązanie niż tradycyjne i dość męczące, a także mało efektywne przerzucanie kilogramów na siłowni. Elektrostymulacja bardziej zmusza mięśnie do pracy, lepiej się spala tłuszcz, jest mniejsze ryzyko kontuzji. Do tego dieta i efekty naprawdę będą.

----------


## dagaaaa1

żeby schudnąć trzeba przede wszystkim dużo ćwiczyć i zdrowo się odżywiać nic innego nie pomoże jeżeli nie wprowadzimy tych 2 czynności do naszego życia. Ja po ciąży naprawdę sporo przytyłam i ciężko było mi to później zrzucić dopiero ćwiczenia, dieta mi suplement ShapeUp mi pomógł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja po ciąży wdrażam dietę opracowaną przez dietetyka. Chcę jak najszybciej wrócic do swojej wagi, ale wiadomo że chcę też zrobić to rozsądnie. Dietetyk opracował mi plan żywieniowy i polecił zacząć od oczyszenia jelit ze zbędnych toksyn, które je ograniczają za pomocą kuracji Intesta. Naprawde fajnie dziala takie oczyszczenie - po samym detoksie czułam się lżejsza o kilka kg ;p

----------


## throwback

Przy Twoim wzroście Twoja waga nie jest taka zła  :Smile:  Pamiętaj o dużej ilosci wody może to pomoże

----------


## Kendzio

Bez odpowiedniej diety i motywacji zrzucenie wagi nie jest możliwe. Pamiętajcie, że w walce z otyłością nie ma drogi na skróty i żadne magiczne "tabletki odchudzające" nie działają to tylko mity. Na stronie Adamed.Expert macie ciekawe przykłady diet wyszczuplających oraz opisane ćwiczenia co robić i jak robić aby te kilogramy zgubić polecam wejść i sprawdzić.

----------


## eciulla

Od roku tyje systematycznie.. Nie wiem juz co robic. Październik 2017 - waga 54.9 kg, a wrzesień 2018 67.1kg. Nigdy tyle nie ważyłam, nigdu! Zaczęłam chodzić na siłownię przez 4 miesiace treningi cardio silowe interwaly schudlam 1kg z obwodu nic. Jestem zalamana ciagle tyje mam 158cm i 27 lat cala szafa do wymiany, zanika mi talia. Pomocy

----------


## Granel

Jak schudnąć? Jeść mniej produktów o wysokim indeksie glikemicznym i postawić na produkty z dużą ilością błonnika np. owies.

----------


## rysiek301

koktatajle odchudzające Zastąp koktajlem 1-2 posiłki dziennie. Możesz wybierać spośród wielu pysznych smaków: bananowego, truskawkowo + malinowego, waniliowego, czekoladowego, pistacjowego i cappuccino. Zacznij już dziś dietę ketogeniczną z naszymi dietetycznymi produktami. Obiad Zupa ma wysoką zawartość białka oraz niską zawartość węglowodanów, cukrów i tłuszczu. Możesz wybrać jedną z następujących opcji: zupa pomidorowa, warzywna lub serowa. Na kolacje omlet dietetyczny

----------


## MayaLa

U mnie fajnie sprawdziła się opcja z cateringiem. Zamawiam sobie Wygodnądietę i dzięki nim w końcu zaczęłam jeść zdrowo i regularnie- a już samo to bardzo pomaga w zrzucaniu wagi. do tego dołożyłam ćwiczenia i efekty są bardzo zadowalające.

----------

